# Finally got engine ID



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey gang,
Not that this info is anything special to anyone but myself, but identifying engine parts is kinda fun, especially when you find out what ya got.

Ok, short story. Bought my 70 in 1995. Car was running, so really no need to do any engine work. Knew it was not number's matching from the start, didn't care. Well, now that the engine is in need of a little TLC, here's what I found under the hood.

The car has a 400, XH block, from a 70 B body (Bonneville/Catalina) It has #16 HO heads from a 69 GTO. The intake is stock Pontiac. The carb is a Quadajet 4MV (Made for GM by Carter, I suspect under license from Rochester!) It's a 7029262, so it's from a 69. 

Interesting collection of parts. I was told when I bought the car that it had a mild street cam, but, without taking the engine apart, I will never know for sure.

Anyway, there you have it. At least now I know what I am working with!.

Russ:seeya:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The engine is period correct then.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Russ,

Check you casting number, if it is 9799914 it may be a 4 bolt main. The same casting was used for the RAIII GTO block. For 70 that engine was rated for 360 hp and was used in the Gran Prix. The 67-69 XH was rated @ 350hp with an automatic and was also used in the GP.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Hey Russ,
> 
> Check you casting number, if it is 9799914 it may be a 4 bolt main. The same casting was used for the RAIII GTO block. For 70 that engine was rated for 360 hp and was used in the Gran Prix. The 67-69 XH was rated @ 350hp with an automatic and was also used in the GP.


Where is the casting number located?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO Engine Codes!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

macgto7004 said:


> Where is the casting number located?


It is behind the #8 cylinder (passenger) just below the head, it is on a small ledge facing up and you should be able to see it. Also the date code is stamped on the pad next to the distributor.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Hey Russ,
> 
> *Check you casting number, if it is 9799914 it may be a 4 bolt main*. The same casting was used for the RAIII GTO block. For 70 that engine was rated for 360 hp and was used in the Gran Prix. The 67-69 XH was rated @ 350hp with an automatic and was also used in the GP.


Damn Randy! Good call. That's exactly what it is!

Thanks man! I guess I got a good set up, ay?

Russ


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

05GTO said:


> It is behind the #8 cylinder (passenger) just below head, it is on a small ledge facing up and you should be able to see it. *Also the date code is stamped on the pad next to the distributor*.


Date stamp reads: B180. I am asumming that is February 18th, 1970?

Russ


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, I found this site:
Pontiac Power

Based on this info, my engine is as follows.
400 XH B-body, 350hp/AT, 2 bolt main.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My info came from Fred Teufert's website,


----------

